# RMEF Salt Lake Spring Banquet



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It is that time again to join the RMEF for a night of fun in the name of conservation!

RMEF Salt Lake Chapter Spring Banquet.
Saturday, March 23rd @ 5:00PM
Utah State Fairpark

Sign up at this link or by contacting Corrie Brems @ (801) 842-3527
(https://events.rmef.org/admin/eventtickets.aspx?id=7211)


----------

